# FOTD with Surreal, White Frost, Casino, Womanly, ect...



## PrettyKitty (Apr 10, 2005)

Up!! I wear the same thing today!


----------



## brandnew (Apr 10, 2005)

GORGEOUS. I love it at usual


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2005)

FABULOUS! your eyes are SO pretty!


----------



## MACreation (Apr 11, 2005)

Is the white frost on your browbone? I love that!


----------



## macmilf (Apr 11, 2005)

verrry pretty! u r such a pro!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks!! Yes its the white frost on my browbone!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2005)

oh how i wish *someone* would do a tutorial.. **cough, cough.. prettykitty.. cough, cough**


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 15, 2005)

fabuolous.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2005)

I like this look on you.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 27, 2005)

Luv it!!!


----------



## angelwings (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_By the way, don't look at my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The make-up is fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your hair colour is great.


----------

